# Construction Calculators



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

> My post is not advertising


 Nothing is true in Washington until someone denies it.


----------



## KALK PRO (Oct 6, 2021)

I would just like to get some feedback... Especially on wood stairs calculators.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

> I would just like to get some feedback


Thanks to my experience with up to 12 telemarketing calls per day, I do not believe you.

These people, & realtors, have trained me without meaning to. 
I guess you could say they helped me build up an "immune response".
My tuition for these lessons was free so I guess I should thank them.


----------

